
Ask HN: What are common questions new programmers ask you? - mrburton
I&#x27;m curious to learn about what are some common questions new programmers ask.<p>e.g., 
How do I start a new project?
How do I write clean code?
How can I be more organized in my work?
What should I focus on professionally?<p>I would love to hear about what questions you or someone new to programming asked.
======
odomojuli
"What security should I know?"

Which initially horrifies me and I give an exasperated reply somewhere along
the lines of "All of it. None of it. It's easiest to learn how something works
once you realize it is the very thing causing your entire system to break."
And then I smile.

They're going to make a lot of mistakes in their career and ultimately what's
important is that they have the right attitude to learn from them.

